# fliegen lernen, wann wo?



## meidra (10. Februar 2010)

bin nun endlich lvl 60 und in der scherbenwelt angekommen.

wo kann ich dort fliegen lernen? einige sagten in thrallmar. Aber dort finde ich keinen Lehrer. Welches LVL muß man haben?


----------



## b1ubb (10. Februar 2010)

fliegen kannst du mit lvl 70 lernen


----------



## -Baru- (10. Februar 2010)

In Thrallmar bei den Ställen. Ist etwas abseits des Hauptgebäude.

edit:
@Blupp Normales Fliegen geht schon früher, glaube mit 60.
Schnelles Fliegen ab 70.


----------



## b1ubb (10. Februar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> edit:
> @Blupp Normales Fliegen geht schon früher, glaube mit 60.
> Schnelles Fliegen ab 70.



@palu
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/mounts/flying.html

nope


----------



## r4y3x (10. Februar 2010)

alle Infos findest du hier: Erfahrenes Reiten


----------



## b1ubb (10. Februar 2010)

r4y3x schrieb:


> alle Infos findest du hier: Gekonntes Reiten



das ist ewig alt, das stimmt nicht mehr


----------



## shadownappi (10. Februar 2010)

normales Fliegen kannst du schon mit 60 lernen


----------



## -Baru- (10. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist ewig alt, das stimmt nicht mehr



Deine Quelle aber auch nicht. Ich such es mal heraus.

http://www.buffed.de/wow/features/4909/Allgemein


----------



## feyja (10. Februar 2010)

dein link, obwohl der von Blizz direkt ist, ist leider auch veraltet. Seit 3.2 gilt ab 60
http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/10690/WoW-Erste-Version-der-3-2-Patchnotes-veroeffentlicht


> * Reittiere
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trust78 (10. Februar 2010)

150% Fliegen geht mit Level 60


----------



## Didjumoi (10. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> @palu
> http://www.wow-europ...nts/flying.html
> 
> nope



... fliegen ist ab 60 möglich mit den 150% Mounts ... 280% ist ab 70 möglich ... erlernbar in Thrallmar oder Ehrenfeste ...


----------



## Lenny94 (10. Februar 2010)

Fliegen Ab 60 (wie ich es gern nenne^^) also die Fähigkeit: Reiten 225, kann man ab stufe 60 in der Scherbenwelt erlernen. 
Du müssteset soweiso einen Brief bekommen, von einerm der reitlehrer in der Scherbenwelt.

Hab erst vor 2 Monaten erlernt. Ist dank Patches von 70 auf 60 runter gelegt wurden.

(Bearbeitung): Wow in den 2 minuten die ich zum einloggen und nachschauen brauchte kamen 4 richtig Beiträge dazu^^


-Baru- schrieb:


> In Thrallmar bei den Ställen. Ist etwas abseits des Hauptgebäude.
> 
> edit:
> @Blupp Normales Fliegen geht schon früher, glaube mit 60.
> Schnelles Fliegen ab 70.


Aber auch nur dann wenn du schon mit 70 Kaltwetterflug erlernen kannst. Was ja bei erstlevlern leider nicht so ist-.-


Greetz

Lenny


----------



## Chregi (10. Februar 2010)

Erfahrener Reiter (sprich einfaches fliegen) is ab 60 für 600 gold lernbar! bei der ehrenfeste oder thrallmar! siehe patch 3.2! gerade am downloaden da ich wieder anfange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg binu


----------



## -Baru- (10. Februar 2010)

Hier gibts das Flugtier:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35099

und das müsste der passende Lehrer sein:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35093


----------



## b1ubb (10. Februar 2010)

alles klar... 

dann danke ich euch auch


----------



## -Baru- (10. Februar 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> alles klar...
> 
> dann danke ich euch auch



kein Problem


----------



## Lokke (10. Februar 2010)

Also irgendwie bekommt das hier keiner so ganz auf die reihe, hab ich das gefühl. Kann aber auch sein das ich was überlesen habe. Also das normale Fliegen kann du ab lvl 60 in der Ehrenfeste (Alliseite) lernen. Und das schnelle fliegen, kannst du meine ich ab 70 lernen.
Allerdings um in Nordend fliegen zu können, brauchst du den Kaltwetterflug. Kosten: 1000g (glaub ich) und das benötigte lvl ist 77, sofern du noch keinen 80er auf dem Server hast. Solltest du einen 80er haben, kannst du dir bei dem Fluglehrer in Dalaran das Foliant des Kaltwetterfluges kaufen und es deinem Char schicken. Dann kannst du es mit 68 lernen und direkt in Nordend fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen


----------

